# Our koi have outgrown their pond!



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

So they need to find new homes. They are free to DFWAPC members.

Two fish are available:

24" male metallic gold long fin
24" male metallic silver slightly long fin

They need a pond at least 10' x 10', and I would like to see a photo of your set up. You will need to pick them up at my house in East Dallas. Each fish will need a large size cooler to travel in, and you will need to bring a net large enough to catch them--they outgrew all my nets years ago.

Send me a private message if interested.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm...The only members that I know of would be Jim & Alex. I'll message them both.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Michel
Can we see pictures of your pond and setup ^^


----------

